# Happy Halloween Birthday, Spooky1!



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Have a wonderful Halloweeny birthday and many, many more, babe


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday Spooky1. May you have as many as me and more!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Happiest of birthdays to you Spooky..... thank you for all of the inspiration you and Roxy give us all year, and I hope that your birthday is filled with lots of special things just for YOU!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Spooky! Did you get more shark pants? 
(I'm so jealous....birthday on Halloween....)


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday Spooky!!!:smoking:


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Happy birthday spooky 1!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Happy Horror day


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Happy Birthday Spooky1. Hope it was a good one.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Spooky...I hope you had a GREAT DAY dude!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks all, it's been a busy day getting everything setup and then taken down. It was a good day (lots of TOTs and they seemed to like the yardhaunt). Roxy and I are off Monday so we can go out for a birthday dinner then.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Ahhhhh, Halloween sales shopping and birthday dinner, it can't get better then that.
Happy Birthday


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

happy birthday Spooky1 I wish you many more haunting B-days


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Spooky1!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Happy belated birthday spooky1*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sorry I missed giving the wish...does sound like Rox took good care of you


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy belated birthday Spooky1!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Happy belated Birthday!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday Spooky1!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

happy b-day!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Happy Birthday, Spooky1!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Belated Birthday !!


----------

